# How happy are you right now?!



## Neo1234

On a scale of 1-10,how happy are you all happy right now??


----------



## Neo1234

I am in the scale of 1-8


----------



## Voyager

I'm quite happy atm, an 8 perhaps.

:boogie


----------



## Charcoal

10 I just bought myself a custom made side saddle that I've been wanting for past 3 years. And I got up the nerve to actually call and talk to the person that is making it.


----------



## Neo1234

Charcoal said:


> 10 I just bought myself a custom made side saddle that I've been wanting for past 3 years. And I got up the nerve to actually call and talk to the person that is making it.


A lot of congratulations to you.I am happy for you


----------



## Shizuma

Congratulations Charcoal ! 

7/10. Tired and annoyed but yoga helps me a lot.


----------



## Charcoal

Thanks, helps too that I have picked up 30 hours of work (great when you're self employed), and this week isn't over.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Probably about a 9. It's really weird, I should be really worried and stressed out, as when I have a ton of work to do, but I am in an inexplicable good mood. 

Ever since seeing The Avengers on Saturday, I've just been in this awesome mood. I swear, they must have drugged the theater or something. EVERYTHING IS GREAT, YEAH! :yay


----------



## Neo1234

I AM A LOT HAPPIER NOW ...I give myself whole 10   <3


----------



## Jcgrey

~5


----------



## sporteous

*How happy are you right now!!!*

4 but, and I stress but, I'm about to do some rebel yoga and meditate for 30 minutes. It should rise to a good 8 or 9.


----------



## ohgodits2014

I'm actually pretty happy right now!!! 

That will probably change in about six hours, but I won't be posting here then because this is a place for positive people and my negative energy is better off spent elsewhere throughout the forum.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

6. I am quite happy for no particular reason. I'm sitting here doing something I used to do as a child and thinking about how much I should've been doing this sort of thing all along. I've got some good tunes on and I have nothing but love inside, and hopes for the future.


----------



## Craig788

-10


----------



## ManOfFewWords

7


----------



## Midnight Laces

5.

I'm actually happy that I'm not the only one online that is up so late.


----------



## ohgodits2014

10

I think I'm finally in a good place, just generally speaking.


----------



## PaysageDHiver

I'm about an 8 right now (high for me). I went to a party yesterday and did very well socially, which makes me feel good now, and my head is unusually clear right now.


----------



## JenN2791

8


----------



## Doriis

7ish


----------



## Neo1234

Today I am 10/10 <3


----------



## Shizuma

3
Feeling so alone now.


----------



## applesauce5482

*How happy are you right now!!!*

3-4


----------



## Luka92

Not happy, but not depressed either. 4 or 5


----------



## RavenDust

5 out of 10


----------



## chantellabella

Doing good these day. I'd say a 9. :boogie


----------



## Starless Sneetch

10! :yay I literally cannot stop smiling like a fool. 

Something awesome just happened, and I am amazingly happy! After it happened, my mind started thinking up all these negative things that might have gone wrong (as usual), but I fought them down and did not let them upset me. VICTORY FOR ME!

I also got a lot of work done today, which always makes me a happy camper.

HECK YEAH! LIFE'S GREAT!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

2. I just got home from work so I am stressed out, SA makes the stresses of life so much worse.


----------



## Bryan108

7ish


----------



## JenN2791

9.5


----------



## NatureFellow

I'm on a firm 9 :um
It's been a pretty cool day
Had fun chatting to people on the site in the evening too


----------



## et1991

Oh I'd say about.... 11 out of 10! Hur hur hur...


----------



## MrGilligan

Maybe 8. I'm going to sleep soon, and I LOVE sleep, so I'm happy about that. Also, I can see my little hound lying next to me on the couch, and being near him always makes me happy. ^_^

But of course things could be better. Like, I could feel prettier, and my nose could be a little less stuffy... I try not to sweat the small stuff...


----------



## sas111

11 - Meaning -1 ..Silly when people do that.

How can you find out? I lose happiness the moment I analyze it. I cannot grasp what it feels like to be happy.

I am content for awhile, not sure about now.


----------



## et1991

Ummm... for me when I'm just enjoying the moment. When I'm not thinking about something I don't have. Keeping it simple is the trick, I'd say. 

Don't ruin a happy moment by trying to analyze it. Just be happy you're happy .


----------



## JenN2791

9

Missing 1 cuz well.. I have a paper to do  lol


----------



## VC132

7


----------



## Neptunus

5


----------



## JenN2791

8.344354365656

 lol


----------



## Lasair

Apart from the stress of a 100% exam tomorrow about a 7


----------



## Toppington

Luka92 said:


> Not happy, but not depressed either. 4 or 5


This.


----------



## Maninthebox84

4


----------



## JenN2791

7.5


----------



## VC132

6


----------



## JenN2791

8


----------



## LordScott

June 30th i will be 100/10 happy


----------



## JenN2791

LordScott said:


> June 30th i will be 100/10 happy


lol what's going on on June 30th for you?

9 right now


----------



## HarryStanluv25

10/10 Really nothing to complain about. Everything went my way today and it was a very good day.


----------



## applesauce5482

*How happy are you right now!!!*

2.8


----------



## ManOfFewWords

*∞*


----------



## vaness

10


----------



## Neo1234

10 =) =)


----------



## Tangerine

6.7 exactly. xD


----------



## MoonlightSky

3/10.


----------



## InsideHurt

i'm abnormally happy right now i would say a 6


----------



## JenN2791

10


----------



## Neo1234

10 =)


----------



## JenN2791

8


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

7


----------



## Kwtrader

7


----------



## warentucker

4


----------



## Citrine

7.5


----------



## social outcast

5


----------



## JenN2791

9


----------



## applesauce5482

4


----------



## rawrguy

A groggy and tired 7/10


----------



## newbornmind

Pretty good, new relaxation technique is really working for me.

I'd say a 7/8, but it's more peaceful contentment than an "up" feeling of happiness per se.

Still niiiiiiice though


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

8


----------



## Lasair

today, as in right now 10+


----------



## Nakigahara

Janniffy said:


> today, as in right now 10+


Same here, today was a big day for me and I would rate it the same way
High five


----------



## Kennnie

an 8


----------



## gilmourr

1.5 tops. Headdaches from severe depression, insomnia, sweating, acne side effects from medicines, apathy, disinterest, no motivation, no happiness at all.

Yet there is nothing in my life that can be causing this (great family, friends, school). Endogenous depression can suck my balls.

For it to be below 1 I'd have to have hallucinatory depression I'd think and a very good chance of killing myself.


----------



## Michael127

I at about a 6. I was an 8 last week.

I heard today that my references for a job really came through for me. And, my new boss seems really nice. Meditation is also helping.

Great threat


----------



## JenN2791

9


----------



## huh

11. I'm so happy I'm going to start pooping rainbows.


----------



## Nakigahara

Since some time ago, I always wake up with my "happiness meeter" at around 4.

No matter how much I sleep, sometimes 8-10 hours and I even tried exercising 1 hour per day and having a more full on a little bit of everything diet, but I keep waking up more tired than how tired I was when I went to sleep.

At least, shortly after I get some desperate strenght to get up and wash my face gently with cold water, my day starts becoming better


----------



## Neo1234

5 =)


----------



## ArcherZG

7


----------



## rgrwng

1. impending bills and nonsensical things from family issues are going to arise.


----------



## Neo1234

rgrwng said:


> 1. impending bills and nonsensical things from family issues are going to arise.


Don't worry..everything will be alright... =)


----------



## Ridhzi

very happy! =)


----------



## jamminjing

4. Really nervous about a presentation tomorrow. -__-


----------



## social outcast

4. The more I think of my future, the more depressed I get.


----------



## Neo1234

very very happy =) =)


----------



## HarryStanluv25

7/10. Just thinking of the days ahead which should be happy. There's a high chance I'll go to Six Flags on Sun so cannot wait for that! And next Fri. I will be going to Vegas to see my mommy!!! So spending the week packing and deciding what to wear is always fun. And hopefully tomorrow I am going out for frozen yogurt.


----------



## chantellabella

Nine out of ten. Very happy. Things are going well in my career and with my kids. Knock on wood..........nothing's broken down in this house in awhile. and I joined two photography clubs and am having a good time meeting new people


----------



## Mlochail

A 6


----------



## TheWalrus

2- angry, self-loathing, overall horrible mood. Normally I'm about a 3.7.


----------



## Sleeper92

what is this happy word,i dont understand


----------



## louiselouisa

10 for finally starting to exercise but cramp legs make it 8, oh well


----------



## Neo1234

8 =)


----------



## social outcast

5, my mood is ok for some strange reason.


----------



## SAgirl

5


----------



## Hello22

9 - cos i'm on my 5th can of coors light. So i've drank more than 2 litres of beer without feeling sick or wanting to cry, that's a record! Tomorrow is a new day


----------



## DMIND11

Right now I am probably a 6. I have some homework to work on for my summer class and the deadline is coming fast. Additionally, the girl I like barely texts me anymore as if she is not interested anymore, but when I ask she says everything is still the same between us. But the only thing that keeps me happy right now is that I know everything will be ok, I have good friends and family.


----------



## MsDaisy

9.5..It would have 10, but it was the first date, so he didn't get invited in... Maybe next time


----------



## Double Indemnity

MsDaisy said:


> 9.5..It would have 10, but it was the first date, so he didn't get invited in... Maybe next time


Good for you, missy.


----------



## social outcast

3.7, I feel bad about myself for making a stupid mistake.


----------



## snowyowl

Today's a low day (hence the amount of time I've been on this forum) so I'm probably a 3. Family problems + lack of sleep + a persistent headache + a truckload of assorted stress = :rain and :steam (sadly, my family is the blue guy...)


----------



## social outcast

A 3.2, my depression is getting worse.


----------



## Ashley1990

yes.. very very very happy


----------



## lucyinthesky

I usually average between 8 and 9.5, as a happy person. Today I'd say an 8


----------



## geon106

This morning i was about -3 but right now i'm about 5.7 out of 10. Though my mood right now is tetchy and changeable


----------



## MrQuiet76

9! I'd say that's the highest my happy rating has been in at least 3 years


----------



## intheshadows

6.5


----------



## ManOfFewWords

A solid 9


----------



## BlueHeir413

2 My friends are over and they are fun and all but they kinda put me down.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Rough evening... feels like I've dropped down to about 4


----------



## AwkBoy

4. . . 'nough said.


----------



## Mlochail

With 12 being out of this world, I feel about 8

Feeling pretty good lately


----------



## applesauce5482

4


----------



## AnnaM

When i get caught up in the little things that make me sad i'm quite unhappy.. but when i look at the big picture, life is pretty good =] especially lately


----------



## Strwbrry

An 8, just sitting comfy on the couch. Simple happiness


----------



## HarryStanluv25

9/10. Good day. But Friday will be even better because I will see my mom!!! :squeeze


----------



## derpresion

-9


----------



## sporteous

6/10 These forums bring me down a little.


----------



## Neo1234

7/10 ,I think =)


----------



## JenN2791

10


----------



## B l o s s o m

10 --- cheers to the weekend!


----------



## snowyowl

I'd say a solid 7.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Pretty good. 8 or 9 and it's high because my boyfriend bought an engagement ring for me! Waiting for proposal.


----------



## Neo1234

MidnightBlu said:


> Pretty good. 8 or 9 and it's high because my boyfriend bought an engagement ring for me! Waiting for proposal.


Congratulations


----------



## social outcast

Around a 4.


----------



## Neo1234

8/10


----------



## Strwbrry

9!


----------



## social outcast

I am feeling ok today, a 5.


----------



## John316C

im in a dark tunnel looking at a light in the distance


----------



## ForeverInBloom

About an 8. I've had an interesting week. I hope it keeps up!

College, I am ready!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

8.5? It's pretty hot in my room right now and I feel kind of gross. Drinking hot chocolate probably isn't making things any better. But besides for that, I'm in a pretty silly mood. Those are always fun.


----------



## NoHeart

I am f*cking delirous with joy.


----------



## Evalina

6. _Would be a 10_ if these annoying kids would just stop yelling and go outside and please, god have mercy, just make them stop. :bash


----------



## Neo1234

10/10


----------



## paris744

_On a scale of 1-10 it's a 10+ Thank-you friend XXX_


----------



## Tacos

5. Just neutral.


----------



## Neo1234

10/10


----------



## yna

7/10. :] I'm more hungry than happy, maybe if I have my breakfast it shall be a 10. I will go have some now.


----------



## awkwardsilent

A 7 or 8 I feel unusually good right now. TGIF! Looking forward to a long weekend, both some active plans with friends AND looking forward to catching up on some sleep. 

I might also feel lighter because a friend that I adore finally took my advice last night and everything seems to be going okay for them. I know that it's probably wierd but knowing my friends are doing well brings me much joy. I've been worried about them for a while now and I guess I can relax now!


----------



## LimePenguin

8/10

I'm feeling pretty great. Almost feels like I don't have SA at all, having managed to make strong eye contact and hold a genuine conversation with everyone. 

Would be 9 but I'm a bit too busy and there's not enough hours in the day,

Would be 10 but that reserved for very special moments


----------



## BlacInc

I'm not sure how to quantify that answer right now...on a scale of 1-10....I'd say an optimistic 4....its 4 now because I have found a place I can write again....in this forum...its a four because I'm hoping that I will learn to get back to where I can feel comfortable to have and hold face to face conversations with people in general...and to where I can disavow all these negative thoughts and feelings that have been growing inside for far too long now....

4-5


----------



## Strwbrry

5 + feeling paranoid...


----------



## ravens

4


----------



## MrQuiet76

2


----------



## paris744

10+++++++


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

A 2, I'm usually a bit happier than I am right now


----------



## uberober

3 =[ but dont let me be a stick in a mud. ill probably feel better after i get out =p


----------



## mrneonshuffle

3 right now, been stuck between about 2 and 5 on the happiness scale for the last couple of months it feels like, can't wait for the day when I get to 6 again!


----------



## awkwardsilent

10 definitely 10, sunshine the perfect day, time with a good friend. I <3 it!


----------



## ArcherZG

4


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

I feel happy cause im listening to a happy song!!!! 10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## paris744

Very Happy !


----------



## awkwardsilent

8 now , but its the work week so that's pretty good.


----------



## GuyMontag

I'm fairly neutral. 5.5


----------



## SuperSky

4


----------



## visualkeirockstar

4


----------



## Vinny123

3


----------



## applesauce5482

4, which is pretty good lately. I probably won't even get close to a 10 for years


----------



## Billius

1.5


----------



## ArcherZG

5 or 6


----------



## sleepydrone

7.5

Irrationally high, so tomorrow it'll probably be 5-6 again.


----------



## WolfehJ

4, havn't seen 10 in years :b


----------



## Neo1234

7.5!!


----------



## Billius

6, best I've felt in months


----------



## drowning

5.5...


----------



## visualkeirockstar

6


----------



## Neo1234

1 Pretty sad and feeling disgusted !


----------



## Ckg2011

santosh680 said:


> 1 Pretty sad and feeling disgusted !


 :squeeze


----------



## Neo1234

7<me=<8 !!


----------



## MrQuiet76

10


----------



## Relz

Currently a 5. Pretty neutral.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

-10 I wanna kick someone ***.


----------



## paris744

*Definitely 10+*


----------



## trendyfool

4.3


----------



## Deanna4

8


----------



## ravens

3. Feeling sad and lonely. I wish I had someone in my life.


----------



## Common Misconception

About a 6; I think?


----------



## Neo1234

7.9 ~8 ^-^


----------



## vanishingpt

Definitely a good solid 8 right now


----------



## Xenidia

3-4 , usual.


----------



## ravens

7. How long that will last before I get depressed again is the question.


----------



## blue the puppy

i have difficulty giving it a number. i do know im the happiest ive been in a long time, and it just keeps getting better. thanks to someone special coming into my life. he's amazing!


----------



## Kascheritt

3


----------



## The Lost Key

I tend analysis everything else other then my own happiness so i dunno to be honest, time is reflective.


----------



## GaaraAgain

I'm pretty cool right now, so a 7.

Edit: Tonight is the first night in a month that I don't have to eat Ramen for dinner. That bumps me up to a 7.5


----------



## ArcherZG

5


----------



## ravens

10. I'm feeling very happy


----------



## Neo1234

ravens said:


> 10. I'm feeling very happy


Congrats  Now, I'm happy too seeing you happy
8 .


----------



## ravens

1.


----------



## Freiheit

Like 4. Not thrilled but whatevs.


----------



## asw12345

10 because i got a date tonight


----------



## ravens

asw12345 said:


> 10 because i got a date tonight


Nice.

That's something I'll never have.


----------



## asw12345

ravens said:


> Nice.
> 
> That's something I'll never have.


thats what i thought until yesterday. don't give up hope


----------



## ravens

asw12345 said:


> thats what i thought until yesterday. don't give up hope


I just don't ever see it happening. Now If I was 20 years younger then maybe.


----------



## asw12345

ravens said:


> I just don't ever see it happening. Now If I was 20 years younger then maybe.


3 now, she canceled on me last night


----------



## arnie

-1


----------



## ravens

8. I'm happy for Ckg2011 and Paris744.


----------



## paris744

ravens said:


> 8. I'm happy for Ckg2011 and Paris744.


Thank you Ravens.


----------



## ravens

paris744 said:


> Thank you Ravens.


You're welcome.


----------



## Ckg2011

ravens said:


> 8. I'm happy for Ckg2011 and Paris744.


* Thank You*.


----------



## ravens

Ckg2011 said:


> * Thank You*.


You're Welcome.


----------



## Melinda

6.5 I'm in a pretty good place right now. Coming out of a lot of sh*t, feeling like I might have some possibilities ahead of me. Maybe. If I think too hard about it, it might go away.


----------



## GameGuy

*10!*


----------



## Neo1234

7


----------



## Kakumbus

hum , im pretty retardly happy atm. so 9


----------



## TheCanadian1

santosh680 said:


> On a scale of 1-10,how happy are you all happy right now??


This week: 4
Last week: 8


----------



## GaaraAgain

I'm quite content right now, so 8. I have a feeling today is going to be my kind of day


----------



## Hello22

I'm a 9 right now; this week, and last weekend has been really good for me. 

I really needed to move away from home, and i'm living in the nicest area possible. Gonna hit the prom soon, go for a jog maybe? Ahh, life is good


----------



## Kakumbus

4

Edit: 7, go figure...


----------



## Neo1234

7!


----------



## paris744

10++


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

santosh680 said:


> 7


When I am on here with you, lily, openyoureyes and others, I just have to say 11. You guys rock my socks off!


----------



## Neo1234

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> When I am on here with you, lily, openyoureyes and others, I just have to say 11. You guys rock my socks off!


Wow,you just made me more happier  You too rock man... 8 xD


----------



## The Quiet Girl

I'm an 8 right now. =)


----------



## rayantrifoli

About 5... ^_^


----------



## GaaraAgain

About an 8. Got a good review from my boss and I'm going to go hang with my cousins and watch the Canelo Alvarez and Chavez Jr. fights. Good night ahead.A


----------



## TenYears

1 I'm having to fake smiling this weekend. I'm going to a ballgame with my kids in a few hours, and I really do not want to go.

I have a whole list of things that are causing me more anxiety than I have ever felt before, in my entire life.


----------



## paris744

10++


----------



## punksparkyrock

3 :blank


----------



## Ckg2011

*10+*


----------



## reynoso16

6 or 7


----------



## Brtrev2v

santosh680 said:


> On a scale of 1-10,how happy are you all happy right now??



Right this moment?

7. I'm sitting in front of a screen full of cameras that aren't moving, while on adderall. I want to move aroundddd. 
:afr​


----------



## paris744

10++:heart:heart


----------



## Ven

Im indiffrent to everything around me...so a 5 maybe


----------



## chantellabella

9


----------



## Ardi

9


----------



## GaaraAgain

Seeing her boosts and relaxes me so a 9 :heart


----------



## paris744

10++:heart:heart


----------



## GaaraAgain

Coolin at a 7 right now. Good day, lots of laughs, my boss gave me the key to his office, I made some progress toward improving my life, got pumped up about Comic Con with my friends, opened up more to my friend, reconciled with my brother and ate some delicious lasagna. 

Would have been a 10 if I didn't have to sleep in the living room because I was woken up at 4am by a waterbug on my face.


----------



## applesauce5482

4


----------



## paris744

10 :heart:heart


----------



## HarryStanluv25

9/10. Posted a new chapter to a story but I still feel like typing but it's too late. Darn... :/


----------



## FranzKafka

I am not that happy, but not at all sad either. Probably a 6/10


----------



## Temujin

I think I am the happiest I have felt in a long time, yes I am still massively constrained by social anxiety; but: I have started to be able to concentrate, to believe in myself, to stop doubting my likeability, to understand the past has happened but I can move on from it, to have a reservoir of emotional resilience for challenges to my mood and self-esteem (parents criticising me, talking about me without my presence, sister getting a little annoyed, hearing arguments).
Give it a number if you want.


----------



## louiselouisa

3


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

7 im content atm


----------



## paris744

10 :heart:heart


----------



## Ben Williams

paris744 said:


> 10 :heart:heart


:mum @ you and your continuous 10's lol

haha no, not really. Im happy for you, I've actually had the best two days in as long as I can remember myself so i might say a 9 or 10 too


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

8ish


----------



## GaaraAgain

9! The party was sick. I skanked all night lol. And I met a cute girl who invited me to another party on Friday.


----------



## Ben Williams

GaaraAgain said:


> I skanked all night


Haha, funniest thing I've seen all day lol


----------



## GaaraAgain

Ben Williams said:


> Haha, funniest thing I've seen all day lol


Cool.


----------



## Ben Williams

GaaraAgain said:


> Cool.


Can't tell if that's sarcasm or genuine


----------



## GaaraAgain

Ben Williams said:


> Can't tell if that's sarcasm or genuine


Neither. That's just my go-to word when I'm not sure what to respond/how to take something. It's like "lol" or "oh" for other people. In any case, I wasn't sure if you were being nice or making fun, so I just said that.


----------



## Ben Williams

GaaraAgain said:


> Neither. That's just my go-to word when I'm not sure what to respond/how to take something. It's like "lol" or "oh" for other people. In any case, I wasn't sure if you were being nice or making fun, so I just said that.


phew :clap I thought i had come-off really dick-ish. But yeh i didn't mean to say it insultingly I was trying to laugh along with you it gave me a giggle is all lol


----------



## Temujin

8! Got some really good news, that was the result of my abilities too!


----------



## GaaraAgain

Ben Williams said:


> phew :clap I thought i had come-off really dick-ish. But yeh i didn't mean to say it insultingly I was trying to laugh along with you it gave me a giggle is all lol


Oh okay, cool  (that was genuine :b)


----------



## Ben Williams

GaaraAgain said:


> Oh okay, cool  (that was genuine :b)


lol awesome :boogie

Gaara's a badass by the way


----------



## Lasair

About a 7, nothing to be really worried about at the moment


----------



## MrQuiet76

Negative infinity


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

6/10


----------



## Neo1234

7


----------



## DubnRun

1


----------



## Wurli

9/10

Feeling good, feeling accomplished.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

9 :boogie


----------



## trendyfool

6!


----------



## Tacos

5ish 6ish. I'm neutral.


----------



## GaaraAgain

7  Could have been 9 but I broke my headphones and lost my friend at Comic Con.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

-10


----------



## Cam1

6.


----------



## Neo1234

1 ,yes you heard me right ... 1


----------



## mdiada

santosh680 said:


> 1 ,yes you heard me right ... 1


Stop feeling sad! Smile!


----------



## Neo1234




----------



## Brasilia

7:^]


----------



## Kennnie

7


----------



## Neo1234

6<me<7


----------



## asw12345

10 history class got canceled


----------



## Charmander

3 atm. Just one of those sucky days.


----------



## tronjheim

4 prolly. This afternoon, I was like 9, but my mood just keeps oscillating every few hours.


----------



## GaaraAgain

Feeling like a 9 right now tbh:

Didn't get penalized for skipping my presentation afaik.
Got a job offer for $1500 for one week of work.
Got to chill at home all day.
Am being semi-productive right now and getting some work done.


----------



## paris744

10++ :heart:heart


----------



## xxbluejay21

3.14159


----------



## Dragonfly2

91/2 but it could improve.


----------



## estse

about a 5 out of 99


----------



## TryingMara

Maybe an 8. Today was a good day. I returned to work after having been out for a few days. Coworkers seemed to truly genuinely miss me and were happy to see me back. People in different departments made comments..it made me feel as if I am important and useful at work. Every now and then, I am plagued by thoughts that I completely suck at what I do. It feels really great to be both wanted and needed.


----------



## GD8

-4/10, cuz my life is **** and what not


----------



## chantellabella

Pretty happy........... 9 out of 10. Only lost one point because I had a bunch of big things break in my house and it's going to cost a bunch to fix it. But overall, I'm happy.


----------



## srschirm

chantellabella said:


> Pretty happy........... 9 out of 10. Only lost one point because I had a bunch of big things break in my house and it's going to cost a bunch to fix it. But overall, I'm happy.


Yay! :boogie


----------



## Kaede

8


----------



## Temujin

9,

at 3.46am


----------



## Becca333

10 +++++++

I just ordered Swiss Chalet, chicken and ribs and popped open a bottle of my fav wine - after doing a brutal 3 month detox cleanse - No Meat or Dairy or Alcohol! 
...And I don't care... it's time to Retox!!! :clap


----------



## mesmerize

3


----------



## Becca333

mesmerize said:


> 3


I feel so bad that I'm a 10 +++ right now. I've got too much food and wine here, I wish I could teleport it through the puter to you!

At the risk of sounding a little goofy, here's a positive affirmation that I use if I'm feeling really down, "I Am Joy", say it over and over, slowly and approx. 15 times and then here and there throughout the day. And I know...it sounds really stupid but it works, it's called your "I AM Power", it's an ancient secret (3000 years old). You take care now and Cheer Up, Ok!


----------



## Canucklehead

I'm at a solid 9. 

I woke up and I'm lounging in my computer chair in sweatpants without a care in the world. I also have a chai latte that tastes delicious.

Feels great! :teeth


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward

5 I guess
I'm happy enough
just not to the degree that I want to be.
I'll work on that tomorrow


----------



## Chieve

im probably the happiest person on this site  10/10


----------



## Temujin

Chieve said:


> im probably the happiest person on this site  10/10


 Though I think Paris might have you beat.

--
8, downgraded a point from yesterday due to a little anxiety attack this time, one stray thought, and off I go. But it wasn't enough to overrule everything.


----------



## 420anxiety

2...


----------



## kilgoretrout

1.3


----------



## Malek

5 

My life could be worse, yet I feel empty.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

5 im numb atm


----------



## mdiada

9!!


----------



## TryingMara

10 +++++

The power was restored!!!! We have heat! And lights! And internet access! Couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## GD8

4 maybe

Passed the two GED tests I took today (have 3 more I have to take on December 13th) and did really well so there's that

Edit: also tomorrow's my birthday, kinda forgot about that


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

7


----------



## JenN2791

7 or 8


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

9 8)


----------



## TryingMara

6

I felt miserable before but I forced myself to exercise and now I feel very relaxed. Still a bit upset about something.


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming

Ooo, it's hard to pick a number. I'm not "jump up and down" happy, but I do not feel pessimistic. I feel at peace with myself.


----------



## simian4455

100+ I ma smukin weeed


----------



## Melodies0fLife

10 earlier. I went for a long, good bike ride.


----------



## Cashew

At this very moment, 10 :yes


----------



## Bryan108

Im normal in the happiness range right now. just meh


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

6 -.- i feel like that smiley face right now


----------



## Fairydust

7 I went to work today.


----------



## Cam1

I feel happier right now than I can remember feeling since.... :stu


----------



## Scorpio90

Go to my hometown this weekend
Have a lot of money to go shopping 
Get rewards from a contest
Have my birthday next week
Manage to forget a special guy...
Totally happy now


----------



## mesmerize

im not happy but could be much worse so idk how to answer that. how about a miserability scale?


----------



## vanishingpt

A solid 7... this cold weather is making me unhappier LOL.


----------



## Barette

0.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

9


----------



## Malek

2


----------



## Brasilia

10 

Can't be bothered with being sad


----------



## crimsonbutterfly

I'm around a 7 right now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

0 as always.


----------



## millenniumman75

8 - it's a nice weekend.


----------



## low

About a 1 but then I always am stoic.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

5. People at my house that I don't really know:/


----------



## HarryStanluv25

9ish. Thinking about my birthday. Sister has gotten me a few things already and apparently so has her boyfriend's mother! She hasn't before so this is surprising but cool news. Cannot wait to find out what it is!


----------



## SuperSky

Bout a 6. Plenty of **** to do before bed before waking up before work.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

6.5/7 I'm pretty happy, life is good at the moment, would be and 8 but I am a bit concerned about the work i have to do which includes chasing people up over questionnaires I asked them to do..... not fun for me.


----------



## Raphael200

-10000000,I'm having a very,very bad year...................


----------



## vanishingpt

Honestly, probably 5 right now... augh. Not that I'm not enjoying life, just so much stuff going on. Again.


----------



## GaaraAgain

6.5. I'm stressed but things have been working in my favor lately so we'll see if things improve.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

8. I am meeting someone from SAS tomorrow and I am pretty excited about it. I'm also kinda nervous though :?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> 8. I am meeting someone from SAS tomorrow and I am pretty excited about it. I'm also kinda nervous though :?


Yay yay, it'll be fine. Go watch Breaking Dawn  that's what I'm doing tomorrow


----------



## RelinquishedHell

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Yay yay, it'll be fine. Go watch Breaking Dawn  that's what I'm doing tomorrow


Oh god :? I hope she doesn't want to see that. :lol


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Oh god :? I hope she doesn't want to see that. :lol


It's fantastic!


----------



## ravens

9/10.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

SoWrongItsRight said:


> It's fantastic!


I might be able to suffer through it for her :3


----------



## The Quiet Girl

10. In a really good mood and excited to see him again. :3


----------



## rawrguy

8 but I need to lose weight. Hey that rhymed!


----------



## tbyrfan

10/10! Very relaxed and content. :yes


----------



## alte

8/10. Under a lot of stress (stupid work stress) but am happy because I have made and stuck to some positive lifestyle changes for the past month.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Before 9p.m- 7/10
After- minus 1


----------



## catcharay

Feel very purposeful atm ..7 
but missing my love


----------



## mik

9/10


----------



## ChangelingGirl

Right now, 7. Just crept out of major dissociation so am quite happy with myself.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

Mid-range happy.
I had some conversation with an old friend and it kinda scared me, since it's been some time I haven't saw her. But at least she isn't ignoring me, unlike other idiots.


----------



## ravens

10


----------



## 0589471

Went for a nice walk with my dog, ended up running with him xD It's great weather tonight. 

Have a job interview tomorrow too, but I feel pretty good about it


----------



## rawrguy

7.5/10 Things could be a lot better. Then again things could also be a lot worse.


----------



## GaaraAgain

7. Things were **** just a few hours ago and I was wishing for the world to end. Then, a sudden burst of inspiration came and I managed to triple the number of pages I had in just one hour. Now my morning is wonderful


----------



## vanishingpt

8  feeling much better tonight, though my mind's racing at 100 MPH. I could use a hot bath to calm down a bit lol, but won't be doing so until after this wonderful football game.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

im at a decent 7 right now... i could be a 10 by this weekend though


----------



## OverLife

8/10 

though a few days ago i was about a 2/10

i think i have bipolar but my doctor doesn't agree :/


----------



## Strwbrry

1000/1000

Really, so many awesome things happening. Even won cookies in the lottery :b

JASON MRAZ!!! IT WAS AWESOME!!!


----------



## tbyrfan

10/10!!! :boogie


----------



## Malek

7


----------



## mist

8/10 but I'm slightly drunk with a headache


----------



## SuperSky

Over 9000 but less than 10000. The negative factors are hunger and real estate inspection in an hour so I have to go out.


----------



## huh

Maybe a 2 or 3 :blank


----------



## GaaraAgain

9/10. I'm quite pleased. My Thanksgiving was awesome


----------



## MiMiK

drank a **** load of brandy so am pretty happy right know lol


----------



## Freiheit

Almost 7


----------



## Kakumbus

5


----------



## Neo1234

8


----------



## Raphael200




----------



## ilana

Pretty happy. I pushed myself to go out for a walk on my own after much internal debate. Spent about an hour outside getting fit, analyzing ****, glancing at people's houses etc.


----------



## Raphael200

ilana said:


> Pretty happy. I pushed myself to go out for a walk on my own after much internal debate. Spent about an hour outside getting fit, analyzing ****, glancing at people's houses etc.


:susWho are u!


----------



## ilana

Who are you? :sus


----------



## Neo1234

7 !!


----------



## Bohuw

6.5


----------



## jgymcar

9.5 founds Keys of my car couldnt find the last few days


----------



## Deimos

4.5/10


----------



## NoHeart

About a 7


----------



## AstroBoy93

3/10.


----------



## ashli116

1/10
1 is for the little boy who is the only source of joy I have right now.
-9 for all the crap that life has to offer.


----------



## JennyKay

8 I got an unconditional offer from one of my universities the other day  even thought I had to attend an interview!!!!!


----------



## ravens

9


----------



## loneranger

5/10.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare

4.


----------



## SASsier

I'm actually doing pretty decent at this moment, relatively speaking. Not feeling much emotional pain at all. I'd say I'm at a 2.5. And that's the highest I'm ever going to get. Usually I'm at -10. I am severely stigmatized for coming across "weird." The vast majority of people on SAS are extremely normal and well-liked compared to me. I'm surprised at all the high ratings here. Back in the day, I assumed people with social anxiety felt and were treated as badly as I am. But then I learned more about SA, went to SA meetups and support groups, and found that almost all people with SA are pretty normal, just a bit shy. I was always rejected at SA meetups and groups - I'm way too abnormal/disgusting for anyone, and I can't help it.


----------



## Fruitcake

SASsier said:


> I'm actually doing pretty decent at this moment, relatively speaking. Not feeling much emotional pain at all. I'd say I'm at a 3. And that's the highest I'm ever going to get. Usually I'm at -10. I am severely stigmatized for coming across "weird." The vast majority of people on SAS are extremely normal and well-liked compared to me. I'm surprised at all the high ratings here. Back in the day, I assumed people with social anxiety felt and were treated as badly as I am. But then I learned more about SA, went to SA meetups and support groups, and found that almost all people with SA are pretty normal, just a bit shy. I was always rejected at SA meetups and groups - I'm way too weird/disgusting for anyone, and I can't help it.


In what ways were you rejected? How do you know they were only a bit shy and pretty normal... are you assuming that based on the way they acted or did they say so themselves?


----------



## villadb

6/10, on my own but pretty content


----------



## NoHeart

0 ... **** this ****


----------



## mardymoo

7/10 pretty contented, i have 2 possible jobs and 2 holidays on the horizon so its all good.


----------



## spades07

Like a man with his finger in the mirror touching his dead self on the other side.


----------



## Wingman01

5/10


----------



## misspeachy

Soooooooooooo happy. . 10 for sure!!!!


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

An 8, especially after thinking about the positives of the day.


----------



## BillDauterive

2


----------



## Fenren

1


----------



## Things Unsaid

6-7. Good lunch and happy to be meeting people who make my brain all fuzzy.


----------



## GaaraAgain

10. I love my gf and my friends. Even though we're going through a lot right now, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Wingman01

3 

I really need to lose a lot of weight.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

7


----------



## bornbroken

8!!!!!!!!!!!!! play a happy song and do a silly dance


----------



## AceEmoKid

Zero. Someone put a bullet in my head, please.


----------



## bornbroken

AceEmoKid said:


> Zero. Someone put a bullet in my head, please.


Thought this was a positive section... that being said try to think of one thing that makes you happy or one moment that you love from your life. Sometimes the sadness is addictting and safe but remember that this life isn't hopless and you have potential. I'm here if you need to talk


----------



## blue the puppy

happiest ive ever been in my life


----------



## Hapiness

thanks to my cognitive dissonance, I am a.. wait it doesn't really work, does it


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

On a scale of one to ten. Negative 4. :|


----------



## dillybar20

Maybe like...a 4 or 5, I'm trying to work my way up to a 6..maybe 6.5 if I'm lucky. It's hard work though, I've gots to give it my all!!!!


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

9 - I feel content


----------



## singleplayer

7.5...on my way up


----------



## Lonely n Cold

1.


----------



## GaaraAgain

9. Had a wonderful day despite some hiccups with anxiety, and I'm starting to see a way out of my ****ty *** situation.


----------



## Fruitcake

Pretty darn happy!!


----------



## Lonely n Cold

1-2.


----------



## Aries33

3 i dont feel happy at all, but thats just because i suffer from depression


----------



## 123destiny

12


----------



## Pumpkin Head

5, but that's just because I have a headache today.


----------



## renegade disaster

7 

I have the house to myself for the next day or so which is nice.


----------



## MarjoleinL

7 ish? I am quite okay, but I really have to get of my computer. I'm staying on it for too long. Or I have to make my homework on it, but I don't do that either..


----------



## heysam

Kinda happy.


----------



## humanphobic

1


----------



## cozynights

I'm not too excited about this week but I have yummy food to eat and today as a nice day, so I'd say... 7


----------



## CherryWine

It's Monday...so I'm feeling like a 3 or 4 maybe. After work though I'll be a 7 I think. After working out though I will feel like a 9 or maybe 10 if I get some yoga in. It really clears the mind.


----------



## WineKitty

Not really all that much. It's all internal though.


----------



## Cameronthetiger

im pretty chill right now. probably a 7


----------



## D G

One of the best days of my life.


----------



## villadb

9/10. I got discharged from my therapist today, my score on the test went from 34 to 11 over the last couple of months which puts me below the SA threshold (though I still have some issues). I feel proud and so relieved that I went through it, I just need to make sure I don't waste all my hard work and try to achieve my goals. Just need to keep approaching. Ended up having a migraine in the afternoon and had to go home from work early which I felt guilty about though, not had a sick day in about 15 months. Still I should be OK and I'm looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## StNaive

I'm a 10 right now I think because I got a lot of spring cleaning done in my dorm and I packed all my stuff to go home for Easter weekend. Also there are only 30 days left of school, including weekends, which means soon I'll be able to go home and do all kinds of things that I want to do like go to Nova Scotia and start working at a crisis line and get a job and stuff. I just feel like things are really looking up. I also got accepted to my school of choice for social work and won on a lottery ticket today. I'm kind of manic I think though so I'll probably be like a 2 by midnight but whatever.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## tieffers

Kind of happy, for once in a really long time.  I just got the most stressful project of my class out of the way after months of worrying about it because of my fear of public speaking, and my instructor said my presentation was one of the best, and it's just like...nirvana now.

The lady in charge of dealing with students with disabilities, the school counselor, and my instructor were all ready to make accommodations for me. But I said no, because I wanted to know I could do this, and...I did. I did it well.


----------



## vanishingpt

I would be an 8 right now because I had a fun day but I feel really sick right now, so it's down to a 5-6


----------



## alissadisa

I'm actually happy and finally in a good place, just generally speaking.


----------



## jarmaine

After reading through people's comments and advises from this blog, i am now 100% happy. I am revealed to know i am not the only one and there are ways to combat this deases.


----------



## Venompoo

0. 

I'm either indifferent, depressed or hyper. I'd like to be happy : (||||||) one day


----------



## AceEmoKid

I dunno. Like a 2. Slightly better than yesterday. Yesterday just felt so empty.


----------



## Rhirhi23

5-6. I'm sort of neutral. There's nothing wrong, but there's nothing going on right now to make me super happy either. 

I suppose I'm just happy to be alive! ;D


----------



## alissadisa

7/10. Tired and annoyed but executrices helps me a lot.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Right now, 1. Sudden random hit of depression?


----------



## villadb

I'm a precarious 6 at the moment, I keep having bouts of self-doubt that have knocked me back down a bit recently but today is better.


----------



## Otherside

7 and a half maybe? I'm feeling allright ATM


----------



## Hamster

i'm about a 6, need to get to a 10 lol


----------



## Zil

I'm a 10. I went to do a trail with my uncle and an acquaintance. We went half-way around the lake and we decided to try a trail which had 10 different sights. It turned out to be a hardcore trail that took 5 hours to complete(We had no idea until we were deep in lol). We had some amazing landscape scenery views and it was just one of those times where you feel like life is just full of wonders and enjoyment.

I'll leave you guys with this small bird I managed to snap shot:










I don't know why, but looking at him he gives me hope.


----------



## sadmeme

Depends on the perspective. I die of jealousy everyday (because of a girl), miss her all the time...

BUT, I ain't got no exams right now, so plenty of time to play games 

7/10... i guess...


----------



## NoHeart

Like a 2, I'm feeling pretty ****e as I usually do!


----------



## Cot

5

And it revolves around the lack of girl pulling power I've had in the past 4 months.


----------



## aplacetobe

i am happy right now .(1-10)


----------



## EndlessBlu

I was about a two on Sunday night, but now I'm probably around a six or seven. That's about as high as I usually get on the happiness scale unless something really awesome happens.


----------



## misspeachy

More than happy! 9.9 at least


----------



## GaaraAgain

10. Glad I chose to go out tonight even though I was dreading it earlier. I had lots of fun and made some new acquaintances.


----------



## sas111

Since I'm being ignored by the only form of communication i had left a 0 if I weren't then .5 had I brought my knife over the boarder, my throat be slit to bits. I forget what happiness is like, if it even exists.


----------



## NoHeart

Pretty good lately, though sometimes I have moments where I fear I might slip again.


----------



## renegade disaster

stuck at around 3 & a half. seem to have moments where it might increase to as much as 5, which i'm guessing is what we can call average? normal? not happy or sad? somewhere in the middle.


----------



## NoHeart

I feel brilliant, all pumped up for tomorrow. I've never felt this excited for anything before.


----------



## SoapyMongoose

If happiness was a scale of 1-10 then at the minute I would be about 3.5. But happiness isn't a scale, and I am not a number. I have the ability to think somewhat positively despite a generally low level of good feeling, and that will do for now.


----------



## sas111

Kill me


----------



## CButterfly

Not happy at all...............


----------



## paul oakenfold

not happy because i depended on someone else that let me down...if only people understood that we all depend on each other..then things would run more smoothly...


----------



## Lain

1. What am I even doing in this section of the forum? ... I'll never belong here.


----------



## villadb

9/10 I've been on a massive happy-trip for nearly two weeks now, it seemed to get triggered by a trip up to London and since then I've had a rare night out on Sunday that I really enjoyed, as well as general good times. I've done well at work, I've not felt lonely, I've had fun with my crush at work and got good feedback from a friend that she might actually like me. My only worry is that I am on holiday next week and that is when I start to feel at my loneliest and my mood dips.


----------



## Staticnz

I just had a massive depressive time, but I feel a little better now after a run and dancing around.


----------



## blue the puppy

9/10


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

7/10
I'm good at the moment, I have a few things in the next few future to look forward to, and the thins that happened in the last couple of days went well- this is what my moods are based on. 
My happiness generally is strong, but my actual immediate moods are fragile, and change a few times a day sometimes.


----------



## HollowPrince

3-4/10. It's a better than usual I guess, but I doubt it would take much to screw it up.


----------



## nickelbird

not bad right now, just bored. Trying to work and not making any headway. >.<
I'm giving it another hour and a half and I'm going to the pool...


----------



## AceEmoKid

My mood-o-meter is at 7/10, which is odd considering nothing considerably great has happened to me in the past few days. No friends, still sitting alone at lunch and such--- but accepting my introversion and SA, and keeping myself busy with many new projects, has steered me away from grave I was digging for myself. When I work, I don't pause for one minute to allow myself to think about depressing or distracting things. I've also been allowing myself spontaneous time for contemplation, as a reward from working diligently. Been spending periods of ten to twenty minutes just lying on the carpet, staring out the open window above me, just letting the light caress my face. Weirdly enough, it just makes me happy to clear my mind for once, and just drift. I worry too much. Causes unnecessary stress. 

Gee, don't I sound like a hippie?


----------



## huh

3..? It has been quite a few months now since I've felt happy about my life.


----------



## misspeachy

Still feeling really really happy!


----------



## hammerfast

i took klonopin last night and it made me soooo happy


----------



## toughcase

7, but wary because it could change anytime. I'm sure I cam handle it though.


----------



## tristatejosh

Like an 8. And i'm feeling pretty optimistic right now !


----------



## tynachosyum

10 im happy i found this site!


----------



## GaaraAgain

Had a rough day, but managed to salvage it so 6.5. I'll be happier in the morning when I can see my girl. Also, lots to look forward to in the coming weeks.


----------



## Neo1234

5!


----------



## purplebutterfly

assuming 10 is like I just won the lottery happy, I would say i'm about 7


----------



## mdiada

santosh680 said:


> 5!


((((hugs!))))


----------



## rawrguy

5 wanting to be a 6


----------



## Cherry Quartz

Uhh 6!


----------



## shadeguy

10/10

Bonanza!


----------



## D G

At certain aspects i went from a 0 to a 10 in the last couple of days.


----------



## callalilly26

I'm about a 9 and I'll be a 10 as soon as my apartment is clean and my errands are done. I'm in a pretty good place in my life and still moving forward.


----------



## Relz

3 or 4 right now because I'm so tired. Today as a whole, probably a 4 or 5.


----------



## Billius

8 C:


----------



## Neo1234

I'm about a 8 ,because I'm being productive lately


----------



## Bawsome

11


----------



## Zenith

2


----------



## ReverseMirror

3


----------



## 49erJT

I have off work for the next few days so I'm a 10!


----------



## Bokk

10.

I just recently went to the doctor to get blood drawn. I've been very paranoid about having diabetes for the past month. I received my test results. No diabetes! I'm actually pretty healthy.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

5


----------



## SalviaVictim

8! Even though I've had mini panic attacks all day. God damn shallow breathing!!!!!


----------



## Neo1234

It's gotta be a 10 since it's my BIRTHDAY today :-D


----------



## spades07

quite high but I know my brain is stuck a little bit worrying about the future. And yeah its a bit of a worry how I can solve it.


----------



## TheAceInTheHole

4.1


----------



## DrewDarling

Uhm... 3.141592653589793538462643383?


----------



## vanishingpt

Pretty damn happy LOL it was a nice day today... probably an 8.5/10


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

About medium


----------



## Im only me

removed


----------



## alkeith

around 5


----------



## englisharcher89

8/10 I'd say feeling better after my trip to Scotland and listetning to Bob Marley, makes me feel better


----------



## Kalliber

a 3 ._.


----------



## Brainstorm

Meh. 3/10. Have to leave for my aunt soon (going by train) and don't feel like it whatsoever. Favorite football team lost as well hehe.


----------



## Neo1234

8 for no reason other than myself


----------



## Adam Harris

2


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

10.. got the house to myself....dancing round like a lunatic listening to some funky house


----------



## Lasair

about 8.5


----------



## lampshadesonfire

5.5

My mood could easily be improved with a hot chocolate. Or a blanket. Or a human radiator.


----------



## ravens

7


----------



## kittyxbabe

1 because i'm still ugly


----------



## jesica24

2- as soon as i get out of that bed it will be fluctuating between 1 and 0.


----------



## Neo1234

7.5


----------



## vanishingpt

Usually I'm better, but probably around a 5 right now.


----------



## H i

:yes 9.999999999999999999999/10


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Fvck you.


----------



## A Void Ant

5.5/10


----------



## inerameia

5/10 better than usual.


----------



## Ganos Lal

3/10 so much bad stuff has happend over the last 3 years im just waiting for the next thing to happen


----------



## biscoto

8


----------



## Adam Harris

12


----------



## SummerRae

2/10


----------



## jacobr

alot of anxiety in my life right now and stress.
but 7 because i found a beautiful girl who I am really connecting with more and more every day.


----------



## Neo1234

I'm an 8 today.So grateful


----------



## housebunny

5


----------



## Kalliber

maybe 5..


----------



## SummerRae

Maybe a zero, Lol


----------



## A Void Ant

3.5


----------



## loneranger

On 1-5 scale, I'm a 3.5.


----------



## lzzy

Pretty happy! Uni has been a lot to process lately but I'm celebrating my 5 month anniversary with my lovely girlfriend today, so I'm not complaining at all


----------



## Chasy

0


----------



## SummerRae

Zero.


----------



## Loveless

I'm feeling pretty damn good.


----------



## Onder

I wouldn't say i'm happy as it means i'm putting a label on my emotions when our emotions are always changing.

I would say I'm more relaxed and content than happy. Happiness is something that will hardly ever be constant. 

The problem I think is when people expect a person who's happy to be happy all the time when it isn't realistic. If you're feeling happy one day, and sad the next. Then see it as a sign of being a normal human being 

Whether you're happy, sad or anxious. It's all part of the human experience and should be accepted and appreciated. That in itself will also cause you to be happy.


----------



## Neo1234

7 all in all


----------



## MuckyMuck

7, been a good month for me, just laid-back and not worrying. Day by day.


----------



## Tokztero

6.


----------



## Kalliber

A 4


----------



## oku

-5


----------



## Neo1234

7 Peace atm!


----------



## H i

10/10 :d


----------



## millenniumman75

loneranger said:


> On 1-5 scale, I'm a 3.5.


 So that's a 7/10? 

I am finally on vacation for the rest of the year. 9/10


----------



## Idontgetit

6


----------



## sad vlad

2


----------



## Idontgetit

4


----------



## mcmuffinme

4


----------



## Neo1234

6.5


----------



## Aminah

3


----------



## H i

10/10 

for sure just got an A in my classes and i'm on break for 2 weeks :boogie


----------



## 337786

so happy that i wrote on this forum


----------



## Idontgetit

3


----------



## A Void Ant

6.5/10


----------



## T Studdly

7/10 because my birthday + money from relatives = picking up pokemon X today.


----------



## Trivedieffects

I think Once the energy level is high & full confidence of mankind...everybody will be happy..for My happiness Mahendra Kumar Trivedi Play a wide Role..I am very thankful for his Energy Transmission which feel me happy.


----------



## housebunny

4/10


----------



## Nightwing85

2/10


----------



## ravens

8/10


----------



## housebunny

6/10


----------



## Neo1234

6


----------



## Tokztero

7


----------



## housebunny

ugh about a 3...depression


----------



## A Void Ant

2.5/10


----------



## Citrine

7


----------



## A Void Ant

6/10

Slowly coming back!!


----------



## TheWalrus

3


----------



## AceEmoKid

approximately 6.39020791874739283029387200623483840939020003 out of 10.


----------



## Neo1234

7


----------



## vanishingpt

9/10. Late night high intensity workouts does wonders for my mood.


----------



## slyfox

3 Feel sick, depressed, and there is a ton I need to do today. After today is over hopefully I'll be much happier


----------



## i suck at life

7


----------



## slyfox

5 feeling a little better and might actually get things done


----------



## Lorenientha

5? Neutral mood.


----------



## Elude

7/10 - Content with my life, but there are still some stuff missing


----------



## NatalieM

A meeting I had has been cancelled  It is going to be a rescheduled, but that is a problem for future me.
Now I can spend all day writing. 

I also really love when the weather is like this. I know grey skies are supposed to be depressing, but I love when the sky seems so big and booming and you can hear, louder than all other things, louder even than the constant traffic, the sound of many leaves thrashing about in the wind. They sound like the sea.

Perhaps I'll go for a walk with my mum later


----------



## slyfox

Lorenientha said:


> 5? Neutral mood.


Pretty much, if you were replying to me. Kind of emotionless atm


----------



## Pompeii

8.5. I'm pretty damn happy and proud of myself.


----------



## slyfox

2


----------



## jais

3.286485.. out of 10


----------



## FunkyFedoras

5, content


----------



## JustThisGuy

5.


----------



## TryingMara

7 or 8.


----------



## dal user

I know this is positive forum and all so I wont say anything too negative

But right now im at a 1


----------



## Neo1234

5


----------



## A Void Ant

9.5!!


----------



## Jesuszilla

8.5


----------



## cocooned

6? Happier than normal.


----------



## Citrine

6


----------



## JustThisGuy

6


----------



## Neo1234

7


----------



## Restricted

1


----------



## laagamer

11

I don't think my feet have touched the ground in the past 2 hours. :clap


----------



## Boertjie

I'd say 4


----------



## catcharay

Pretty happy =D My sis remembered about getting a coat for me from the US since she last visited in April. It's a simple black Guess coat which will probably be my staple wear for when Winter comes again


----------



## Neo1234

7


----------



## Magnatolia

7-8. Pretty tired, so a very mellow kind of happy.


----------



## Neo1234

7 Happie


----------



## Hikikomori2014

extremely mad.
Just got off the phone with dad.
My parents are still pushing this **** about me needing to move into
a less expensive apartment.

The *one *thing that brings me ANY happiness in my life is peace at home.
Now they are making me move into dwellings that's 400-500.00/month cheaper.
Words can't express my outrage. I picked my current abode with meticulous patience: 
location, safety, traffic to work, distance to shopping areas, etc.

I am never ever accepting ANY money from them in the fture.
I will do this bid for a year or two and save-up enough to get a permanent residence.


----------



## Neo1234

7 ! Happy with me and for myself


----------



## Neo1234

6


----------



## Neo1234

8


----------



## Neo1234

8


----------



## Gus954

0 right now. i'll be at 1 after i watch some porn later


----------



## Neo1234

8


----------



## soctadin

I'm 4 out of 10 because I have these stupid home essays to work on .


----------



## Neo1234

8 --Happiness is in our mind


----------



## LolaViola

3


----------



## Neo1234

8


----------



## hazel22

i woke up feeling alright, and fell asleep mildly happy for some weird reason. right now i'm at a 5 which is pretty good for me


----------



## Quirky

8/10, brother's visiting


----------



## Kevin001

Um 9/10 feeling good. No real complaints atm.


----------



## noydb

Zero happy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Riff Raff

Right now in life I am more happy then I ever have been!

I really am. My life is not perfect at the moment... but things are actually going better for me NOW in life then they ever have and I am very thankful for that. 

I had a lot of really hard times in life. But finally things are starting to get good for me in life

I wish everybody the best


----------



## butterskenny

On a scale from 1-10 probably a 9. I'm feeling very free and lively more than ever.


----------



## SparklingWater

Right now a 9


----------



## momentsunset

I am actually a 7 right now on the happy scale even though there's a lot of reasons I shouldn't be. **** it


----------



## littleghost

Bored, but not depressed or unhappy... maybe 6


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes

I'm having a somewhat decent day actually. Nothing different or exciting at all, but something is making it feel a bit more chill today. I wish everyday felt like this. 7/10


----------



## Kevin001

9/10.....video chatted for an hr.....my team plays later.....I'm off from work.....can't complain.


----------



## SplendidBob

Maybe a 4/10. That isn't too bad for me atm.


----------



## SparklingWater

Not bad- still just bored. I'm so stuck right now. I need to get moving. Bored is better than sad or depressed though so pretty good.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*

I"m mellow right now, so a good 5.

Could be better but could be worse.


----------



## Loverman

As of today -- Sunday, January 22nd -- I am a two in happiness.  

Or a normal day, my happiness is a six.


----------



## Xenacat

5


----------



## momentsunset

8/10 right now
sugar/caffeine rush


----------



## AllTheSame

Feeling really good right now. It's been a really good weekend with absolutely no plans, very, very little social interaction and lots of sleep. Nice and boring, just exactly what I needed after the last two weeks.

The only thing that would make this better is if Green Bay lost (which, looks like they may but still too early to tell), and most especially if the cheater Patriots lost later on :grin2:That would just be pure awesomeness.


----------



## QuietLabrador19

Around 8 or 9 at the moment, for the past few days I've been feeling happier than I have in a long time . I'm not entirely sure why, I made a few changes such as getting an app blocker to stop me from wasting as much time on Youtube, I stopped spending as much time looking at negative stuff like politics and have been looking at more positive things and I've been going to bed at reasonable times. I also recently found out my grades at university are a lot better than I thought they were and I might even be able to graduate with first class honours if I do very well this semester.
I just hope this feeling lasts as I feel like I might even be able to overcome my social anxiety in the long term if it does .


----------



## AllTheSame

Pretty happy  I had an awesome time with my kids last night at Super Bowl Opening Night. They had a really good band (X-Ambassadors), fireworks, interviews. They gave out free earpieces to everyone, and you could change channels and listen live and pick which interviews you wanted to listen to on the floor of the stadium. We got really close....we were right at the railing next to the press on the lower level. They had the Vince Lomardi trophy there and the whole Falcons and the whole Patriots teams came out for introductions. It was something my kids (and me) had never experienced....was pretty awesome. And the Patriots mostly got booed lmao. Go Falcons!


----------



## Kevin001

Meh like 8/10.....I'm off don't have to go anywhere....not bad .


----------



## Karsten

On the surface? Probably a 5.5/10. 

Deep down? 0/10.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

These tired wings are falling 

4/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

Karsten said:


> On the surface? Probably a 5.5/10.
> 
> Deep down? 0/10.


Same


----------



## konas8

Not very much.


----------



## cinto

I am happy to be alive every single day. 9/10


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

7/10...

Had a chat with my crush earlier tonight and have an appointment tomorrow morning with an occupational therapist, so I am feeling a bit better than I was for a while.


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> Same


:serious:


----------



## Karsten

Lohikaarme said:


> Same


:hug


----------



## SplendidBob

Perked up a bit of late. Think the pregabalin actually has a positive effect on my mood as well as a subtle one on anxiety. 6/10


----------



## Lohikaarme

Kevin001 said:


> :serious:


:stu



Karsten said:


> :hug


:rub:thanks


----------



## Kevin001

Lohikaarme said:


> :stu


:squeeze


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## MondKrabbe

About a 7. I've got things to look forward to in the coming week and I've felt more clarity about my future than I ever did back in high school. I'm always happy to see my therapist to discuss what my anxiety does to me and how I'm trying to fix it through those self evaluations.


----------



## Kevin001

Meh about a 8 not bad .


----------



## stellabelly

Love it 

॥ ॐ भूर्भुवः स्वः तत् सवितुर्वरेण्यं भर्गो देवस्य धीमहिधियो यो नः प्रचोदयात् ॥

10/10

I love to discover new thing here and providing my views and know people around the world - I am happy


----------



## Kevin001

Still early in the morning but I feel good. 7.5/10.


----------



## Kevin001

8.5/10


----------



## Kevin001

8/10....Yankees playing, prayer meet soon, I'm good.


----------



## mcpon14

10/10 I just had a lovely conversation with a beautiful girl from church online.  She is attractive but has a gorgeous personality and friendliness. She is the total package, so I'm saying that she is beautiful overall, as a person.


----------



## Kevin001

9/10.......just feel good overall .


----------



## Lohikaarme

6/10. No more of this ****. I should be the engineer of my own happiness.


----------



## Kevin001

8.5/10


----------



## Overdrive

4-5-6


----------



## Setebos

2 because I'm sick and feel like ****.


----------



## harrison

Pretty good - the weather helps but also getting used to my living arrangements. I also have a lot to look forward to. Probably about 7 or 8.


----------



## Lohikaarme

7/10.


----------



## noonecares

0/10


----------



## Fruitcake

I'm sorta a lil happy, which is happy enough.


----------



## cherryisaac

7


----------



## Evelin N

Up and downs to be honest.

Right now I am drinking Cherry pepsi, so feeling stimulated


----------



## teuton

Usually I'm kinda 8, but these days are pretty bad so like a 4 I would say...


----------



## 629753

1 because im numb


----------



## noonecares

0 always


----------



## vedavon8

6-8
some minor annoyances and obstacles and anxiety is distracting
i feel confident i will get some chores dones and have what i want sometime soon with effort where i am
i dream alot of fantasies i prefer my fantasies 100000 lol
some problems make me very manic in this side of aspect of "world"


----------



## discoveryother

7 i guess


----------



## Kevin001

Like 6/10 just got so much going on.


----------



## Notgoingout

2/10. My dog has a tumour and vet says we can't do a damn thing (aggressive af and can't be gotten to) so yeah. He kept me going when I was agoraphobic and now we've got only weeks/months with him. Sobbed once (and I pretty much never, ever get emotional) then I've just felt numb since then. He's a rescue, was abused by a previous owner, then we turned his life around. Thankfully not in pain but it's just a ticking time bomb. Horrible, just horrible waiting and looking out for the signs the vet mentioned. Would prefer something quick. Also seems cruel because despite his age, 12, we had him as fit as can be, everyone thought he was a young dog and just a few months ago I remember talking to a woman with an 18 year old dog and saying I hoped mine would reach that age. Feel I jinxed him almost.
Also don't enjoy my job, can't wait to quit. Pretty hard going, 8-5, up at 6, don't get back till 6, never get any time with my dog except weekends.
I have Detectorists to look forward to tonight though, pretty much my fave programme ever. Although it's only got 1 episode left. Ah **** it i'll change it to 10/10 when watching but it'll be 1/10 when it's finished.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm so happy. 
I happen to be up right now around 2:30am. 
Something got the best of me and I stsrted to weep. 
After lurking on SAS I decided to click on my Bible APP on my phone to kind of randomly pick a verse and read it to make me feel better. I didn't know what book. I was thinking maybe a book ending with the first letter of my name. An "R." Yeah stupid huh. Well anyway I was thinking maybe Isaiah. One of my favorite Bible verse is in Isaiah but I didn't bother to click the book so I thought maybe The Verse of the Day. 

NOW CHECK THIS OUT!
The Verse of the Day was THAT verse. My favotite verse. 
I wide eyed my eyes. 
I couldn't believe it. 
It is a sign from God. 
As a reminder and comfort for me.

You best believe I am happy. 
Very Happy.
Yay^^: D : D : D ^^


----------



## Kevin001

8/10...last few days have been rough.


----------



## Kevin001

7/10


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Very nearly zero. I have been very unhappy lately.


----------



## imwiththedj

I am not happy because of my anxiety I'm not meeting new people. The only reason why I haven't gotten much done. I don't need to talk. I just need people to not make me want to talk.


----------



## Overdrive

8/10


----------



## funnynihilist

4/10


----------



## EarthDominator

0/10


----------



## Kevin001

7/10


----------



## Bitzzy93

5/10 i should watch more funny cat videos.


----------



## Kevin001

7.5/10


----------



## Kalakotkas

6/10 right now.
Anybody feel like that there's a limit value of happiness you can't cross anymore? 
Considering this scale, I think I reached a 7.5/10 one time december, but I've probably never been above that in 10 or more years. I still have a vivid memory of a few at least 9/10 moments, back when I was a kid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have diarrhea right now. How happy would you be?


----------



## Kalakotkas

willyoustopdave said:


> i have diarrhea right now. How happy would you be?


&#128169;/10


----------



## funnynihilist

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have diarrhea right now. How happy would you be?


Go ask the constipated man that question!


----------



## Sus y

5. I was happy for some seconds during the morning, for the first time in so many years I could envision to exist in the future, it was nice.


----------



## mobc1990

I am at a 7,I have a job,family and GF,I am thankful


----------



## Kevin001

7/10 still early though


----------



## harrison

At the moment I'm feeling pretty good - they've got a re-run of Rain Man on TV. I love that movie.


----------



## Kevin001

8/10


----------



## OwenPayne

Hello friends how are you this great article it so help full for me thanks for share this post i share this information


----------



## Daxi004

Steady 5


----------



## naes

0/10.


----------



## mobc1990

6/10


----------



## discoveryother

7.05/10

its the weekend now.

i'll be happier later, but maybe also horribly distressed after that, and probably happier again after that. so there's that to look forward to.


----------



## SplendidBob

3/10


----------



## discopotato

1/10


----------



## mobc1990

4/10.Slept very little yesterday,feeling not very good also.Might call suicide hotline then get to sleep later on.


----------



## Sasseth

10/10 I’m gonna go jog outside 🙂!


----------



## momentsunset

9/10 :grin2:


----------



## Sus y

1/10


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> 1/10


I wish so much that I can brighten up your day.  :hug


----------



## AffinityWing

5


----------



## Sus y

Mabel Pines said:


> I wish so much that I can brighten up your day. :hug


Thank you! I wish I could do the same for you, tho, I don't think I can, sorry.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> Thank you! I wish I could do the same for you, tho, I don't think I can, sorry.


You are such a kind person that it makes me sad whenever bad things happen to you.


----------



## Sus y

Mabel Pines said:


> You are such a kind person that it makes me sad whenever bad things happen to you.


Thanks, you too. I hope you aren't sad, but if you are, I'm sorry.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Sus y said:


> Thanks, you too. I hope you aren't sad, but if you are, I'm sorry.


:love


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Probably about a -2/10 happy right now.


----------



## 3stacks

7.5/10 I had a pretty good day for once


----------



## LadyApathy

-300 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am a 10 right now. I feel fine.
I am not even down about having no friends like I was a few days ago.
Ha Ha: D
I just need to keep my mind on other good things and just forget about my past friends that moved on from me.
I can do it. I just have my days^^''


----------



## Daxi004

I think I am 4/10


----------



## mobc1990

Not s good,4/10


----------



## In a Lonely Place

10/10

Spending most of my weekends with the most beautiful, funny & kindest person ever. Never saw this life in store for me two years ago.


----------



## mobc1990

9/10,work has been smooth,making new friends and being grateful


----------



## Ai

6/10. Not bad. Not super fatigued or nauseous at the moment. Have chips and salsa and no reason to get up especially early in the morning. Things could definitely be worse.



In a Lonely Place said:


> 10/10
> 
> Spending most of my weekends with the most beautiful, funny & kindest person ever. Never saw this life in store for me two years ago.


Congrats.


----------



## Katibel

7/10! I found SAS today, and seeing the concerns of so many people like myself has both shown me how far I have progressed, as well as reminded me how far I have to go.


----------



## npriyax

0/10 like always.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Ai said:


> 6/10. Not bad. Not super fatigued or nauseous at the moment. Have chips and salsa and no reason to get up especially early in the morning. Things could definitely be worse.
> 
> Congrats.


Thank you, all the best to you
It's taken the best part of my life to get here but I'm damn well going to enjoy what's left of it.


----------



## Kevin001

7.5/10


----------



## momentsunset

8/10. Would be 10/10 but am not fully awake yet and haven't meditated. Should be up to a 10/10 soon


----------



## Kevin001

8/10


----------



## 0Kelly0

3/10


----------



## Deaf Mute

-87/10 I am really struggling at the moment and counting my change/notes is making me more miserable... I'm running out and it's hard to make more.. Can't I get spoonfed at least a few times in life...?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

3.5/10


----------



## andy1984

78.3%


----------



## Great Expectations

Fluctuating between a 2 and 4. I need to make some drastic changes.


----------



## BeamingNow

2/10


----------



## SpartanSaber

1/10


----------



## SplendidBob

Have been chirpier


----------



## Everlily

5/10. :|


----------



## Ekardy

0/10


----------



## Karsten

Ekardy said:


> 0/10


:hug


----------



## Ekardy

Karsten said:


> :hug


:squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit

About a 3 out of 10.


----------



## Ekardy

2/10


----------



## wmu'14

zero


----------



## 0589471

momentarily 9/10


----------



## harrison

I don't know - maybe 8 or 9? I'm becoming manic.

I need to calm down.


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> momentarily 9/10


Yea yea yea T_T

I'm kidding (not really I hate my life lol) but I am happy you're happy. :squeeze
And I forgive you for running away with the minister. Lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

10/10 thanks to the kind women in real life. Was something I wasn't expecting. :O


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> 10/10 thanks to the kind women in real life. Was something I wasn't expecting. :O


That's fantastic mate - glad to hear your happy.  You deserve to be.


----------



## Ekardy

ANX1 said:


> 10/10 thanks to the kind women in real life. Was something I wasn't expecting. :O


That's great! :squeeze 
Happy to see that 10/10 from you!


----------



## BeamingNow

4/10


----------



## AffinityWing

4/10


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> That's fantastic mate - glad to hear your happy.  You deserve to be.





Ekardy said:


> That's great! :squeeze
> Happy to see that 10/10 from you!


Thank you both for your kind words. 

Was topped off by Miss Persian greeting me when home and wanting to play. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Black As Day said:


> About a 3 out of 10.





Ekardy said:


> 2/10





harrison said:


> I don't know - maybe 8 or 9? I'm becoming manic.
> 
> I need to calm down.





AffinityWing said:


> 4/10





BeamingNow said:


> 4/10


 Guys, girls. We need a 10/10 here. I 'm wanting that for you.


----------



## harrison

ANX1 said:


> Guys, girls. We need a 10/10 here. I 'm wanting that for you.


If I get any happier mate my head will probably explode. Getting happy is sometimes a complicated business with me. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

harrison said:


> If I get any happier mate my head will probably explode. Getting happy is sometimes a complicated business with me. :O


:O


----------



## Kilgore Trout

7/10 right now. I got some interesting things to do today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

geraltofrivia said:


> 7/10 right now. I got some interesting things to do today.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is awesome mate.


----------



## 3stacks

8.32/10


----------



## Zatch

Somehow much happier after reading the title with three exclamation marks. 9.5/10 I suppose. Last night was great.


----------



## BeamingNow

1/10


----------



## 3stacks

8/10


----------



## sad1231234

Was just at a 1 or 2 out of 10, now drugs are gonnna take me to like a 15 haha


----------



## Smallfry

Am at 3 right now which is an improvement


----------



## 3stacks

9/10 I think coming off my antidepressants is making me euphoric lol


----------



## In a Lonely Place

I couldn't really be happier, I have the love of the most beautiful woman who also just happens to be the most kind, funny and affectionate person I could wish for.

10/10 all day long


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

333/666


----------



## Kevin001

8/10


----------



## andy1984

10%


----------



## 3stacks

-5/10


----------



## twitchy666

:frown2::crying:


----------



## Ekardy

0.0000/10


----------



## SparklingWater

7/10


----------



## AffinityWing

6/10

There's a job I'm really hoping I get soon, so it may shoot up to an 8?


----------



## discopotato

0/10.


----------



## SparklingWater

5/10 I'm not sad or mad or anything. Pretty nervous and worried about something healthwise so my happiness isn't really at the fore atm.


----------



## SparklingWater

10/10. My circumstances could be better externally, but internally I feel sooooo good. I feel so good man. I do my somatic/trauma work every night and something really shifted yesterday. Had a productive therapy session this morning. Best I've felt in at least a year or 2. 

And my dermatologist said I have beautiful skin. Thank you, I might love you lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit

10/10 
It is a party in my room. I have my tablet playing my song "One More Time" by Daft Punk on blast. It is one of my favorite Happy Songs. I sometimes forget how to feel Happy because most of the time I am sad or feeling down. I should play more music.


----------



## SparklingWater

3/10. Spent time with my mom today which always puts me in a depression. Feel super tired.


----------



## funnynihilist

3/10


----------



## lackofflife

-1


----------



## SplendidBob

8/10.

Had my drug regime tonight tho so hardly surprising. But I made good progress on an essay, had some nice chats with friends, friended someone on FB from my course and they accepted (nice lady). All good. Tomorrow is a crunch day though, I find out if I get essay extensions from my personal tutor. If I do, then I have a really good chance of getting some good grades here and the confidence increase might move my life on nicely. If I don't I am going to be severely stressed to the point of breaking over the next few weeks.

Will be an interesting day.


----------



## SplendidBob

I have also decided that after nearly two years of consistent weight training I can consider myself an intermediate level trainer (my recovery from weights and capacity to handle a lot of volume is quite high), so am for the first time switching my regime to:

Monday: Arms
Tuesday: Shoulders, back, chest, legs
Weds: Arms
Thursday: Shoulders, back, chest, legs
Friday: Arms
Weekend off.

Arms are lagging. Also need to fix a bicep injury which means high volume low weight for a while. This goes along with an intermittent fasting regime and keto. Quite good fun. Start / end pics will come briefly eventually.

So long as the essay deadline extensions come through, its all good.


----------



## Musicfan

6/10. Much better than being depressed.


----------



## celrys

6-7/ 10 
There’s less of a whole in my chest than there was two weeks ago. Damn that was rough


----------



## celrys

Oops I mean... *hole.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

2/10


----------



## SparklingWater

8/10. A bit nervous about something though. Keeping a watchful eye. Otherwise, it's been a great week.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

1/10


----------



## evolutionpsychology

7.5/10


----------



## SparklingWater

Good 6 out of 10


----------



## SparklingWater

Meh today. About 4-5/10


----------



## SparklingWater

9/10 yays!


----------



## SparklingWater

7-8/10. Super content and peaceful.


----------



## SplendidBob

4/10. Doing essay. Hate them, hate them, hate them hate them. So ****ing much. Also have a lot of anxiety about uni starting up again on weds, worrying about my neck, stuff like that. So far behind still, even if I get this monstrosity done before weds (I wrote most of my essay in 600 damn words yesterday, seriously, wtf).

Things ok with H, looking forward to seeing her again, but she is ill atm so will be avoiding her a while cos I don't need flu symptoms right now.

After this essay I still will have 3 more to do. I suppose it's an improvement though as Friday I had decided to quit the course.


----------



## AffinityWing

3.5/10

Nothing particularly eventful happens, but since I am now properly back in society from working and going back to school I wish that would change.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

0/10

**** this cruel world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossomfluffy

3/10


----------



## SparklingWater

I posted here today already but just want to get this down for posterity. 10/10. I feel really ****ing good. What a wonderful day today has been. Felt like this a day last month too. Here's to many more lovely days ahead. Go me!


----------



## harrison

Probably about an 8 - that's enough, believe me. Any more and I'll be looking for my passport and buying a ticket online.


----------



## Kevin001

Pretty stoked...getting $150 in taxes! Skin sucks but hey for the night I'm really happy about these taxes.


----------



## SplendidBob

6.5/10. H pulled some more strange stuff, but it was kinda nice in a super concerned for me way. I am really quite fond of her atm. Essay on fMRI and memory should be finished tomorrow.


----------



## Mlt18

2/10


----------



## Danishgal

8/10


----------



## SparklingWater

4/10. Worried I'm getting sick. Also ToM is making me physically uncomfortable. Just super exhausted.


----------



## nancysamuel

7


----------



## SparklingWater

7/10. Didn't get sick thankfully. Still pretty exhausted, but overall peaceful and content. Not sure what the day will bring but I'm here for it.


----------



## loveclubs

2/10

Not having the best week to be honest.


----------



## SparklingWater

1/10. Difficult day, difficult lesson. But I learned it and tomorrow's a new day. Can't wait to practice this skill. Hmm maybe bump it to a 3/10. A day you learned really helpful **** can't really be a 1 can it? Shrug. Who knows.


----------



## 8888

Only slightly happy but trying to stay positive.


----------



## andy1984

8/10

friends


----------



## Graeme1988

0/10

But then that’s me most days when I’m not playing my guitar or piano.


----------



## SparklingWater

2/10. So exhausted.


----------



## SparklingWater

10/10 an amazing day. Love when my mind is fully engaged.


----------



## pulliamryan

sonny680 said:


> On a scale of 1-10,how happy are you all happy right now??


Ya know the medication does help, but tobe honest, I get a lot of relief from accomplishing tasks that my anxiety used to keep me from doing. Its greatfeeling of accomplishment. So I'd say I'm sitting around a 7 today


----------



## SoulFant

Indeed. I wasn’t always. I had to learn how to be happy( at peace with my situation) at the moment. I’m not living in bliss and this life doesn’t thrill me like it once did but I am glad I am still alive.

I like to tell people, when responding to the generic question of “ how is it going?” I can say from first hand experience, “could be better, could be worse, so I’ll take it where it’s at right now.”


----------



## SparklingWater

Ummmm maybe a 3. Don't feel bad, per se, just a bit ill at ease in accepting certain aspects of my experience.


----------



## SplendidBob

Really good therapy session. 8/10.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Feeling great, half day at work tomorrow, meeting my partner for some drinks in the pub and then I've got the weekend off. woo hoo

10 out of 10 Get in!!


----------



## Entrensik

5/10 I hope I can end the day on at least a 7/10


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklingWater

4/10. Bored, stagnant, restless. Too much unused energy.


----------



## tea111red

SparklingWater said:


> 4/10. Bored, stagnant, restless. Too much unused energy.


same.


----------



## SparklingWater

9/10. Very peaceful and content.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

10/10
Been for a job interview and anxiety didn't kick my arse too bad.


----------



## Fun Spirit

0/10 
I was in the negative so a zero for me is progress. A slow one.


----------



## Citrine79

1/10

the brief window of positivity and hope I enjoyed has now closed. Back to apathyy towards work and doubting if I can ever get it together and make some changes in my life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

